# minecraft stuck at "downloading packages".



## Lollipop Garbage

my minecraft is stuck at"downloading packages" with the little bar floating below it,i deleted my .minecraft folder,and whenever it comes back in the bin folder it say"version". how do i fix it?


----------



## TedM

I suppose that I'd try to recreate a fresh install. You were right to try and delete your .minecraft folder, but you could also re-install Java:
http://www.java.com/en/download/chrome.jsp?locale=en

Next, try to re-download the Minecraft.exe: http://www.minecraft.net/download.jsp

If that doesn't work, I'd suggest you try and update your video-card drivers.


----------



## NyxCharon

delete your minecraft bin folder and open minecraft it back up. It'll go through the process of updating again.


----------



## Lollipop Garbage

my video card is perfect,it has somthing to do with my .minecraft folder,after all,its still in beta phase.


----------

